# What would you like?



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

We have been here several months now. We have met a lot of new people and made many friends. 

What would you like to see as improvements to make your experience more enjoyable?

I like to ask this from time to time so we can stay on top of our facility of fun.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been to a lot of RC tracks over the years, and I honestly can't think of anything KatyRC is lacking.. All the conveniences were available when I was there a few weeks back. Great facility!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

an actual restroom and not a porta-pot, I understand I can get in the car and drive down the road but it does kind of suck


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> an actual restroom and not a porta-pot, I understand I can get in the car and drive down the road but it does kind of suck


That will be by years end. Looking at a new building and it will have men's and 
Ladies.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KRC has a very good start but as any new track, there are some growing pains to be dealt with.

1: The drivers stand. It's about 10' too tall and the ramp is slick as monkey snot when wet.

2: The layout. That double up front is the worst I have ever seen, and that back section being the lowest part of the track confuses me.

3: Communication. Maybe a little lacking keeping the information easily accessible. 

4: Time between gate opening and the races. Five hours would be optimum IMO.

Not all bad though. The potential for KRC to be excellent, is not far away. :cheers:

See ya Saturday. It is Saturday right? :ac550:


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

You need FIVE HOURS to get ready before a race day??


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The worst you have seen?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The ONLY things that concern me are:
-The ramp to the drivers stand is steep and slippery
-There is no mesh wire on the railing that you lean on on the driver stand. Little people can fall through. I would be up there more if I felt like my son could safely stand by me on the stand while I am trying to teach him to drive (this is half personal, and half a safety measure)
-Every time I see people standing on the announcers booth building I am constantly worried about someone falling off because of no railing

So for me, the only things I would like to see are some safety measures put into place at heights. If something happens like it did in Austin where someone falls, it is a bad deal for all parties involved.

As for the track and amenities, all is well from my perspective.

Keep up the good work guys, and don't take our criticisms as complaints.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> The worst you have seen?


Yes! I'm sorry, but that jump sucks!


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've only raced there a couple of times, but here are my thoughts.
1. The rocks throughout the course are dangerous. I twisted my ankle marshaling
2. I find the back half of the track to be hard to see
3. Designated spots where the marshalls should be - again, i had marshalls in spots that made it difficult for me to see the course
4. Restrooms


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I understand the track being lower in the back for drainage purposes and maybe it's just because I'm too short but it's hard to see most of the track from pit lane when your pitting someone during a race.

Maybe stack some cross tie's or something like that against the container like steps to stand on during a race while leaving enough room to still pit someone next to pit lane. Either that or Morrow can just let me sit on his shoulders, I'm pretty light! 

I also agree with Courtney about the driver stand being a little dangerous with the railing the way it is, maybe just run some plywood or some slats around the stand from the bottom rail down just to keep someone from slipping under the railing and accidentally falling.

I'm really impressed with the effort you guys have put into this place in such a short time, keep up the good work. Can't wait till we can finally get back out there.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome. I take all this as positive to make it better.. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think the most important thing is that you are asking for our feedback! That means a lot to us.

If you want a pipe dream answer, I would love an indoor track


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I would like to see the ramp to the driver's stand either strengthened or replaced with stairs. That wire mesh on the ramp just looks like an accident waiting to happen.

Also, the last time I was there, there were several people having issues with the electrical system in the pits. Chargers were resetting themselves like there were voltage drops in the supply. I don't know if that was just that day or if it is a real issue but you can't have too much electricity available to racers.

I like the facility and appreciate that you are asking for customers' feedback.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

I knew we had a defective breaker that was replaced in September. Have issues since then? 

Guys, don't be afraid to mention this to managers, we can only fix what we know. 

Ramp, it is being restructured shortly.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

The layout is awesome, there are spots where visibility isn't perfect but not a huge concern. I didn't like the changs to the track from the original setup especially the ripples at the end of the straight and filling in the double. Finally thanks for building another track, I visit it at least twice a month.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

HA, ya, i'm glad others mentioned the ramp, few weeks ago when we were racing on a thursday night and it was sprinkling, I was able to slide in my shoes all the way down the ramp, when I tried to go back up it to run my car I couldn't even make it up the ramp.

The track is really awesome, I love it thus far, keep up the great work!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Great!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I think we talked about the need for putting up some kind of fencing or screen along the sections of track near the pit/shop and driver stand areas to contain runaway vehicles since that is where most of the spectators and kiddos are watching the races. I know I've witnessed quite a few close calls in my time at the track. Surely we don't need any non-participants getting injured by flying vehicles.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

killerkustoms said:


> . . . especially the ripples at the end of the straight . . .


Glad someone mentioned that.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> I think we talked about the need for putting up some kind of fencing or screen along the sections of track near the pit/shop and driver stand areas to contain runaway vehicles since that is where most of the spectators and kiddos are watching the races. I know I've witnessed quite a few close calls in my time at the track. Surely we don't need any non-participants getting injured by flying vehicles.


I fully agree with this and second it! I've had two close calls with cars coming off those double tables and almost have been nailed from the waist up.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd like to see Biff actually make a race LOL. Besides that, i think drivers stand ramp and catch fence by pits are the major things.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, don't listen to Gary until he actually shows up more than once hahahahaha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Yeah, don't listen to Gary until he actually shows up more than once hahahahaha


You and Chris are hurtin me. :slimer:

When I do show up, yall won't be there. I'll smoke yall and you know it! :mpd:


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

While I can make a few comments about the layout, its something that can be changed relatively easily. Therefore while I have complaints there I don't see them as serious issues s to the place as a whole. 
The porta potty isn't my fav, but that seems to be taken care of

It would be nice to have water and the compressor closer to the pit area

The walkway up to the drivers stand is rediculously slick, the railing and mesh work would certainly finish it off, along with adding a welcome bit of safety

drop down tarps on the sides of the pit area, when it rains and when it gets cooler this winter they would be great at keeping the rain out of peoples stuff and keeping the wind from freezing people, you could basically wrap a pipe in the bottom then roll it up and velcro it out of the way when it wasn't needed

Matt


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

I wanted to say that since I've been driving at katyrc I've always enjoyed my time and the staff has always been great. I really do commend all the people that have been instrumental to making this place an awesome race venue and a place welcoming to the beginners as well. I'm really new to RC cars in general but everyone has been awesome. The thing I love a lot is that you guys have those track marshals flipping over our cars. That itself separates you guys from all the other tracks. I am not going to comment on the layout but all the issues we have about it now can easily be changed as the layouts change periodically, like the double tables near the pits where cars frequently fly off( at least my cars do) the track. That can easily changed with a straight section where there isn't a jump. The ramp up to the drivers stand is super slippery, as mentioned by almost every other person prior to me and that sounds like you guys already are changing that. I'm just happy that you guys have even asked us for our opinion, most businesses do not. I do wish the compressor hose and sink was closer to the pits, but I'm just being picky now. Ofcourse you guys already know that your shop could use more parts but I know that will come with time. I do make an effort to buy my, parts and accessories there whenever I can to support the local shops. I just wished you had more stuff!! One new suggestion I have is a small bulletin board where people can post up cars they are looking to sell because I know lots of guys selling cars and many more wanting to pick up used ones. I think it's something small that would help out a lot of people, especially the newbies that don't necessarily know everyone.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I am on this, unfortunalty I can't solve before weekend but next you will see most of these resolved. 

I had not thought about the message board, great idea. 

Look for quite a few of new changes over the next several weeks. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

OH, one more thing and I'm sure I'm not the only one who can complain about this, fixing the driveway! I drive a car and today when I pulled out of the parking to get back on the street I bottomed out so hard on that curb, just about took a chunk out of the curb, Marcus has to park his car in the other lot because he can't even get in. *cough*add team associated parts*cough*

On a positive note, I love Katy Rc, I love racing there, I love that everyone is so nice, staff included. The track is a lot of fun and it's great to watch it grow, can't wait to see it get better because as far as I'm concerned it's only going to get better.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> OH, one more thing and I'm sure I'm not the only one who can complain about this, fixing the driveway! I drive a car and today when I pulled out of the parking to get back on the street I bottomed out so hard on that curb, just about took a chunk out of the curb, Marcus has to park his car in the other lot because he can't even get in. *cough*add team associated parts*cough*
> 
> On a positive note, I love Katy Rc, I love racing there, I love that everyone is so nice, staff included. The track is a lot of fun and it's great to watch it grow, can't wait to see it get better because as far as I'm concerned it's only going to get better.


The county is working on the new hike and bike trail, part of the deal is I get a curb cut for my driveway and more killings for our parking lot.

Lots of changes, hang tight.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

awesome, I can't wait to see this place evolve, it's great to see this track be what it is!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Overall it's a great facility!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

SaltLifeTx said:


> OH, one more thing and I'm sure I'm not the only one who can complain about this, fixing the driveway! I drive a car and today when I pulled out of the parking to get back on the street I bottomed out so hard on that curb, just about took a chunk out of the curb, Marcus has to park his car in the other lot because he can't even get in. *cough*add team associated parts*cough*


Yep, I bottomed out hard too. would be great to put a ramp of dirt there. Then spinnaker left to right the rail on the drivers stand. Transom ledges to the stand top to bottom. Ocidotal by the pits, needs 3 more hectabars to get the level right. Thats all I could think of.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

looks like everyone hit all the important points... but, i'd like to emphasize the two that are the two most important to fix. the ramp to drivers stand, mainly b/c a kid could be on it, fall and get his/finger stuck, along with the slip issue. but, the drivers stand, and the area above where the announcer is are the biggest, they are code violations. leaving the office to go down the stairs, i almost went down where there weren't stairs. at least paint them yellow, but you also need railing all the way around, especially if you're going to have spectators there. but, i'm glad to see yall growing, there can always be improvements, i always here them at mikes hobby shop talking about improvements, and i think they're great. but i'm not gonna tell them to stop improving!  i can't wait to get back there to katyrc.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

j-e said:


> looks like everyone hit all the important points... but, i'd like to emphasize the two that are the two most important to fix. the ramp to drivers stand, mainly b/c a kid could be on it, fall and get his/finger stuck, along with the slip issue. but, the drivers stand, and the area above where the announcer is are the biggest, they are code violations. leaving the office to go down the stairs, i almost went down where there weren't stairs. at least paint them yellow, but you also need railing all the way around, especially if you're going to have spectators there. but, i'm glad to see yall growing, there can always be improvements, i always here them at mikes hobby shop talking about improvements, and i think they're great. but i'm not gonna tell them to stop improving!  i can't wait to get back there to katyrc.


The announcer booth is staff only. I will have signs posted next week, with armed guards.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

Katyrc said:


> The announcer booth is staff only. I will have signs posted next week, with armed guards.


lol.

i work construction, and we deal with safety... A LOT! i've been to the track, i played, had fun, i didn't say anything. but, yall asked, and it gets mentioned. i'm just saying... let something stupid happen, you'll regret not fixing the issue. trust me, this world is full of stupid people.

fyi, i've trained armed guards as well, trust that i'll be eyeing them to see if they're up to standards. or the x-mas store is open, perhaps a couple of life size nutcrackers could do the job.

why so serious? :ac550:

and yes, sarcasm's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

j-e said:


> lol.
> 
> i work construction, and we deal with safety... A LOT! i've been to the track, i played, had fun, i didn't say anything. but, yall asked, and it gets mentioned. i'm just saying... let something stupid happen, you'll regret not fixing the issue. trust me, this world is full of stupid people.
> 
> ...


I hate post. No sarcasm intended, just kidding. 
I appreciate everyone's input, some of the comments have been on things I did not think of.

You are the customer, you pay my bills and feed my family. I only want the best for all our guest that visit us. 
Thanks again for the input.


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

One more thing that I just noticed when I was at mikes yesterday. How about getting tables or a long table right under the drivers stand where the your pit guy can put his nitro tool caddy when they are running. This way we don't have to leave our starter boxes and tools right on the railing. I think it would be become a really nice to have once we have more races and nitro guys all running at the same time. right now everyone just puts it on the ground or on the square piece of wood next to the pits. just a thought.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.726787,-95.610528


----------



## sblaydes (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't been to the Katy track yet, so measure my input with a grain of salt. The table under the driver's stand was nice yesterday at Mike's. Gave me a place to check out my car without having to head all the way into the pits. Also felt like a better place to check my powered up vehicle than in the pits for safety reasons.

But remember, I have not had a chance to visit your facility yet, so take my input with that in mind.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Any sneak previews of the new layout?


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

TX_Punisher said:


> Any sneak previews of the new layout?


i second that!

plus, aye, can't wait to get back there, hopefully i'll make a trip before the next katy harc race.

p.s. i might hire some of them paintballers to stand guard over the finish line, and, make sure that i win a race or two.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Covered Race Track, hey we all can dream, also the pit table area full or rocks on the ground, kind of hard to roll your hauler bag in and out of there, more like dragging, one last thing, an actually driveway ramp instead of having to hop the curb to park.


----------

